
Tencent, Alibaba among highest valued global brands; Amazon outstrips Microsoft - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/tencent-alibaba-among-highest-valued-global-brands-amazon-outstrips-microsoft/
======
alehul
I'd be interested in the metrics used for 'brand value'... I'd much rather buy
something from any local retailer than from Alibaba which is notorious for
knockoffs, which would make it appear their brand has a negative value (for me
at least) if any.

